# Different 2pac Garage Floor



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is something different for me. I normally hate 2pac garage floors but when this owner said do whatever you want and i dont care about the cost.........this is what I came up with.......



Floor diamond grind to 150 


one sealer

two 98% solids undercoat... I applied a second coat of undercoat after getting too much stipple in the first coat due to not thinning 

two coats of white gloss

one coat of black gloss

two coats of gloss clear finish. 


I had some time lapse images but I cant work out how to post them so here are some stills....

Paint used was Resene.

This is automotive pinstripe tape going down onto garage floor (triple garage). I put this down using a 90 deg laser. Worked very well to get super accurate lines. The cork tiles are to help me with getting my own visual on what was going on. 
I did not realise doing this job at the height of summer with the amount of bugs we have, how many can get through a locked garage.....so I have a few defects in the floor that do show but the owner was stoked with the result!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. This is some thing I want to do but so far 25 garage floors done not one bite on a checker pattern.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Looks great. This is some thing I want to do but so far 25 garage floors done not one bite on a checker pattern.


Its not cheap to do. So many return visits after 2pac has gone off!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaintpro said:


> Its not cheap to do. So many return visits after 2pac has gone off!


I know. It must add a lot to the price. We have a 4 bay garage to do in the spring. I may try to talk the HO into this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sexy!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice job. Did you spec a clear urethane? White yellows like none other...


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Andyman said:


> Very nice job. Did you spec a clear urethane? White yellows like none other...


I had the Resene Paint Rep write up the spec for the floor, final two coats were urethane clear. The doors are shut 99% of the time and the 2pac does not go past the doors shutting. 

I have seen lots of other floors yellow.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How many hours did that take?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I kind of lost count over the days but around 60-70 man hours including grinding the floor.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice Steve very Nice


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Nice Steve very Nice



Thanks Ben, it is good to look back at this and still say "wow" to myself!


----------

